# [SLICK-AE] Truetypefont nutzen



## Xym13 (20. Nov 2012)

Ich möchte gerne bei meiner App jetzt verschiedene Schriftarten einsetzten.
Ich nutze zum erstellen der App Slick-AE.

Hatte es so versucht:

```
TrueTypeFont font;
		TrueTypeFont font2;

		// load a default java font
		Font awtFont = new Font("Times New Roman", Font.BOLD, 24);
		font = new TrueTypeFont(awtFont, false);
				
		// load font from a .ttf file
		try {
			InputStream inputStream	= c.getResources().getAssets().open("resources/fonts/Pokemon GB.ttf");
			
			Font awtFont2 = Font.createFont(Font.TRUETYPE_FONT, inputStream);
			awtFont2 = awtFont2.deriveFont(24f); // set font size
			font2 = new TrueTypeFont(awtFont2, false);
				
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```

Doch leider bekomme ich diesen Fehler:

```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java.awt.Font
```


----------



## mjdv (20. Nov 2012)

Naja die awt Klassen gibt es halt in Android nicht.

Du müsstest dir einen "Android Weg" suchen um das zu realisieren. Da aber die Schriftart systemweit eingestellt wird, wäre ich mir nicht mal sicher ob man die Schriftart so einfach ändern kann. Des weiteren sollten Apps immer die vom User eingestellte Schrift verwenden und nicht irgendeine andere (imho).

Edit: Erster Treffer bei google: Custom Fonts in Android - Stack Overflow


----------



## Xym13 (20. Nov 2012)

Okay, aber ich habe gar kein TextView..

Slick AE ist ja eigentlich so gedachte, dass man auf Android fast so wie für PC programmieren kann. Aber dafür habe ich bei Google keine Lösung gefunden.


----------

